# Puppy Weight at 8 Weeks Old



## Cooper113

For all of the adult vizsla owners out there... any idea what your puppy weighed at 8 weeks and how much he/she weighs as an adult/grown vizsla? Our new vizsla puppy is 8 weeks old today and (as of yesterday at the vet) he weighed 8.5 lbs. Another vizsla owner saw him and said "oh, he's really small for 8 weeks" so I'm wondering if he's going to be a petite vizsla? Thanks!


----------



## harrigab

Ruby was 9lb at 10 weeks when I got her, Elvis at 8 weeks (easy to remember as it was only last week) was 13lb. Ruby's adult now (3 1/2) and hovers around 50lb give or take a lb


----------



## Canadian Expy

At 8 weeks our pup was 15 lbs. He has grown to range between 65 and 70 lbs , he is a big muscled boy. His parents were both around 50 lbs.


----------



## dextersmom

Wow, Canadian Expy! That's a big boy!

Dexter was 11 lbs. @ 8 weeks I think, but he was biggest male in his litter by far. He's now about 56 lbs., and tall (26" at the shoulder). He's skinny and could usually use a couple more pounds on him... but he just runs everything off! 

Our weim pup was 11 lbs. @ 9 weeks I think, but she turned out to be a tiny little thing (not quite 50 lbs. and not even 22" at the shoulder - she needs a diet, haha). She was pretty on par with Dexter's weight at various ages until about 6 months. Her growth rate slowed way down after that, whereas he kept going for a while.

P.S. Thank you for the puppy pic


----------



## organicthoughts

My pup was around that weight at 8 weeks and he is now 60+ pounds at 2.5 years old. He is intact so I expect him to top out close to 70 pounds.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Dextersmom - we get a lot of comments on his size. He was the biggest pup in his litter. 

I just looked back on my vet records, which track his weight on every visit. At 6 weeks he was 10 1/2 lbs, at 9 weeks he was 16 1/2 pounds. I think he typically gained almost 2 lbs per week when he was growing.


----------



## lilyloo

Our girl was 11 pounds at 8 weeks old! She has stayed pretty petite, though, at only 45 pounds full grown.


----------



## dextersmom

I have to say, I really believe in the "how big are the paws" theory. Dexter had huge paws as a pup whereas Birch had tiny little proportional ones. (Very scientific evidence, I know ).


----------



## redd

Our V was 8lbs at 8 weeks and he is now 65lbs. His paws were huge (still are). We call him The Beast.


----------



## Cooper113

Thank you ALL for your input. His paws seem small, as if they're almost proportionate to his tiny self now so I'm guessing he'll be in the 45-50lb range but we'll see! Thanks again!


----------



## harrigab

keep us informed Cooper113, along with pics...we love pics


----------



## FlyVizslasFly

We got Dawkins a couple of weeks ago at 8 weeks old. He weighed 16lbs. He was quite a bit larger than then eat of his litter mates who we were also able to see. His father was around 65 lbs. I would say that most of them were somewhere in the 10-12 lbs range. I am sure at some point they will all average out?


----------



## emilycn

Lua was 8.4 lbs at 8 weeks, and she's still very petite... she's maayybe 40lbs nearing 2 years old and about 21 inches tall.


----------



## MCD

I don't remember how much Dharma weighed at 8 weeks. She will be 2 at the end of May. She is a medium sized girl. She weighed in at 19.2kg at the vet last month. Don't ask me what that is in lbs.
Dharma was the runt of the litter and her 5 other brothers and sisters always were bigger than her and weighed more.


----------



## mswhipple

19.2 kg = 42.3 lb.


----------



## tknafox2

I have owned 2 V's, from the same line, they were around 8-10 lbs when we brought them home, and at 2 yrs the female was 58 lbs and the male 59 lbs. I expect the male to stay in the low 60's. 
I have a friend with a male that was neutered very young, His legs are at least 3 inches longer between the shoulder and knee, his back is longer than my boy (intact) I believe had he been left intact he would be a big 70 lb dog, but he is very thin and lanky. I do not know his exact weight, but I would guess it in low 50's


----------



## hotmischief

Weight is very misleading, as long as your puppy is healthy and well covered, don't worry about what she weighs.

I have a 51/2 month old male. A very knowledgable friend who breeds, shows and works her Vizslas came with me to choose him. She said don't worry about size as quite often you can pick the largest puppy in the litter and as an adult it will be small and the small ones often turn out large.

My pup eats very little (which does worry me) compared to my 3yr old at the same age. I have to keep reminding myself that he isn't thin and is growing well - how big or small he is as an adult is in the genetics and we will have to wait and see.

Enjoy your pup.


----------



## Bodhi

Cooper113 said:


> For all of the adult vizsla owners out there... any idea what your puppy weighed at 8 weeks and how much he/she weighs as an adult/grown vizsla? Our new vizsla puppy is 8 weeks old today and (as of yesterday at the vet) he weighed 8.5 lbs. Another vizsla owner saw him and said "oh, he's really small for 8 weeks" so I'm wondering if he's going to be a petite vizsla? Thanks!


Maybe this might help?


----------



## Cooper113

UPDATE  Cooper is 17 weeks old now and just over 20lbs.


----------



## Remy

Remy was around 10 lbs at 8 weeks and just today weighed 12.7 at 9 weeks. He's growing so fast!


----------

